# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Vinyl Ball Python

## sekaiNdobes

I've got access to a vinyl cutter at work, so I whipped up a Ball Python silhouette and cut it into white reflective vinyl.  So in the daytime it's nearly invisible on my white car, but at night... it lights up like a roadsign!



I just love working with vinyl - mostly I just do dogs, but I had to try a snake.   :Smile: 

A custom Aussie decal I did for a friend:


And the dobe I have on my car - my actual silhouette for Dobermans is different, but this one is a custom decal of my own dobe, Ilsa:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Could you do horses? :]

----------


## ZinniaZ

Or basenjis????

----------


## sekaiNdobes

I can do horses - I'd need a photo though, I'm horrible at drawing them!

And yes, I've done Basenjis before - this is my "stock" basenji decal, but I can always do custom silhouettes!

Edited to add:  I can always put custom markings on a stock breed silhouette - doesn't cost as much as a complete customization, it's a good option for a lot of people.   :Smile:

----------


## LadyOhh

I want a BP one.  :Smile:  That is kick tail!!!

----------


## mooingtricycle

LOL what about custom BP decals? *kidding!* hehe

 :Very Happy:  Youd certainly have your hands full there!

Great work! I might just have to consider some!

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> LOL what about custom BP decals? *kidding!* hehe


No kidding... I can definitely do them!  :Wink:

----------


## mooingtricycle

> No kidding... I can definitely do them!


LOL youre crazy  :Very Happy:  

Cool though!!

----------


## juddb

wow i want a dobe one just the one pictured above!  Let me know what you need from me.... :Good Job:

----------


## ZinniaZ

> I can do horses - I'd need a photo though, I'm horrible at drawing them!
> 
> And yes, I've done Basenjis before - this is my "stock" basenji decal, but I can always do custom silhouettes!
> 
> Edited to add:  I can always put custom markings on a stock breed silhouette - doesn't cost as much as a complete customization, it's a good option for a lot of people.


That's not bad!  I usually don't like the stock images of basenjis-- they are usually wrong.  But that one is pretty nice.  Do you have a website?

----------


## blackcrystal22

Dude, I'd pay you to make this for me.

Do you think you could draw something along the lines of this in your style?
http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0...AAAAAF7LWQ.jpg

----------


## monk90222

I want a BP one....where do I send the Paypal to...lol

----------


## littleindiangirl

Me too, those are great!  :Good Job:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Oh man, looks like we've started a business for you!

----------


## sekaiNdobes

I've got Paypal, but I haven't used it in ages... PM me if you're interested in anything, and we can talk!   :Smile:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

If your serious about it you could think about putting an advert in our for sale/wanted section - but read the rules first.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------


## stangs13

I want a working border collie, a ball python, and a show heifer decal!!! YOu should make a classified ad. :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

HA!   I love the reflective BP!  

You know... waaaaaay back in my "not so well behaved days"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... seeing that at night would have really done wonders for me!   :Very Happy:     (Can I say that?  :Confused: ) 

Great work!  You've done an awesome job capturing the dog breeds too!

----------


## rabernet

Hey guys, as she suggested, if you want something from her, please send her a PM with details. We're getting very close to having business discussions, which we encourage to be conducted in PM's. Thanks!  :Smile: 

Great work! I do love the BP as well!

----------


## ChicaPiton519

My dad has a vinyl cutter machine, its nifty, i love messing around with it =]
what did you do to the pic before you ran it through the program?

----------


## sekaiNdobes

Actually I don't run it through any program - anything I do, I draw by hand (or rather, with a finger on the scrollpad) in Illustrator.   :Smile:

----------


## nootcakes

Vinyl cutter rule! i took some graphic design classes at the local college and one class was vinyl signs and screen printing i don't like screen printing (because i suck at it) But vinyl rocks.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

haha ya i did this, in my sophomor year in h.s. in our drafting class, we used cadd,and rhino 3d and made them.


i made bands ones, and a bunch of random suff lol

----------

